
Ask HN: How to transform/distort screen in Linux Ubuntu? - autorun
I have a projector, which doesn&#x27;t come with horizontal keystone correction built in, only vertical correction.<p>I&#x27;ve seen that it is possible to do it with xrandr, using the --transform parameter, but needs matrix coordinates and I&#x27;m lost. That deserves a GUI, but ARandR doesn&#x27;t support it.<p>I&#x27;ve also checked MapMap project, but seems that v4l2 virtual video device is not well recognized to use it as source.<p>Do you know any other alternative to transform the screen?
======
mtmail
[https://askubuntu.com/](https://askubuntu.com/) seems a better match for that
specific problem.

